# Meet Gus - Mr. Anti-social!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I dog sat a shih tzu who had obviously been poorly socialized. He was 3 years old and he saw dogs daily on walks and never got any less aggressive towards them. I don't know how he is doing now, but that experience made me vow that when I got a dog she would never turn out like that. I socialized the crap out of my puppy.

I honestly don't think walks alone are going to help your pup get used to other dogs. He needs to meet other dogs in a controlled and safe setting. What I would do is take him to an aggressive dog class where all the dogs are muzzled and the dogs learn how to properly meet and greet each other. 

I hope you find some answers and make progress. Good luck.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to welcome you on the forum and say hello to sweet Mr. Anti-social.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

In one of my obedience classes we had a dog who had the same problem as you are describing. We would do all the obedience things together, but his main focus was on greeting other dogs, be able to walk next to them, let his owner peacefully talk to someone who held a dog, things like that. It worked out perfectly. For our dogs this was totally fine, because all the issues he had were closely monitored, and in the end he was a lot less worked up than in the beginning. You might try and ask a trainer if something like that is possible, not in a class with dogs that are muzzled, but in a normal class. Just make sure that everyone is on board.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

inge said:


> In one of my obedience classes we had a dog who had the same problem as you are describing. We would do all the obedience things together, but his main focus was on greeting other dogs, be able to walk next to them, let his owner peacefully talk to someone who held a dog, things like that. It worked out perfectly. For our dogs this was totally fine, because all the issues he had were closely monitored, and in the end he was a lot less worked up than in the beginning. You might try and ask a trainer if something like that is possible, not in a class with dogs that are muzzled, but in a normal class. Just make sure that everyone is on board.


I honestly would not be comfortable with a dog like that in a class with Molly =\ The trainer may be OK with it, but shouldn't the doggie owners in the class have a say if they are fine with having an aggressive dog in the class? It's not just the aggression issue, but there currently is a dog in Molly's class that has a multitude of behavioral problems that the average dog does not have, and the trainer has to focus on that dog separately. Instead of just working on the same things with the entire class, much of the focus and time is devoted on that one dog. I didn't think it was fair to the others.


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a really well known dog trainer here in the area that I went to about 7 or 8 years ago when I got my first dog. She actually does agility with Golden Retrievers. I know she would be an excellent resource, and maybe we're down to that... I was just hoping for a good (free) way to do it. The muzzle idea at a dog park might be a good idea too. I guess I could always post on Craigslist and ask if someone has a mild mannered dog they'd be okay with my dog meeting if he were muzzled. He's never actually bitten another dog, but I'm not sure I'd trust him not to with the way he gets.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®: Home Page

Leslie McDevitt has a book called Control Unleashed. It teaches you how to handle a reactive dog. The dog could either be fear aggressive or just over threshold in a happy way. It can work for both. One of the things that should be done at first is to not put the dog into the situation that causes the dog to act out. 
Practice the training at a distance that the dog can handle without getting worked up then as the dog builds confidence move a step or two closer to the thing that is causing the reaction. This is to be done slowly again to build up the dogs confidence so that they learn what they are to do vs trying to stop them from what they are doing.

Here are two articles on the clicker solution pages you can also look over.
You do not need to use a clicker to use the information you can use a marker word such as yes instead.

ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Desensitizing Dogs to Other Dogs 



http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/redirect.htm

look at the bottom of the page it gives the steps of desensitization which is part of what Leslie works in her book.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would definitely consider seeing an experienced trainer to evaluate and guide you and the dog. But realize some dogs are NEVER okay with other dogs they are not familiar with. Just always be aware of your dog and give waring to those with other dogs to avoid any ugly situations. 
Good luck :wave:


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey cute dog :0) I wonder if his age and/or neuter situation may be adding to your woes? He's a young guy flexing his muscles Chatting to my vet when I was having my dog neutered he mentioned some male dogs can be hypervigilant before neutering always looking for the next 'challenge' to their manhood/status, he may be comfortable with the other dogs you mention as he knows his palce in the pack maybe. Its just a thought anyway.
Good luck with him, let us all know how you get on


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I dog sat a shih tzu who had obviously been poorly socialized. He was 3 years old and he saw dogs daily on walks and never got any less aggressive towards them. I don't know how he is doing now, but that experience made me vow that when I got a dog she would never turn out like that. I socialized the crap out of my puppy.
> 
> I honestly don't think walks alone are going to help your pup get used to other dogs. He needs to meet other dogs in a controlled and safe setting. What I would do is take him to an aggressive dog class where all the dogs are muzzled and the dogs learn how to properly meet and greet each other.
> 
> I hope you find some answers and make progress. Good luck.


That's why I'm taking my young puppy to training class, and puppy kindergarten every week. He loves playing with other puppies and dogs. I will keep this up until he is no longer a puppy. Then, it's weekly trips to dog parks and my friend's house with their dogs.

I'm hoping Rusty will be a very nice and social dog when he growns up 

And I'm rooting for Gus to become a nice social dog as well! Good luck


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I honestly would not be comfortable with a dog like that in a class with Molly =\ The trainer may be OK with it, but shouldn't the doggie owners in the class have a say if they are fine with having an aggressive dog in the class? It's not just the aggression issue, but there currently is a dog in Molly's class that has a multitude of behavioral problems that the average dog does not have, and the trainer has to focus on that dog separately. Instead of just working on the same things with the entire class, much of the focus and time is devoted on that one dog. I didn't think it was fair to the others.


That's what I said, everyone needs to be on board with it. With this dog, it was greeting and having others near him, that was as far as we went.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dog Trainer*



Lobstrosity said:


> There is a really well known dog trainer here in the area that I went to about 7 or 8 years ago when I got my first dog. She actually does agility with Golden Retrievers. I know she would be an excellent resource, and maybe we're down to that... I was just hoping for a good (free) way to do it. The muzzle idea at a dog park might be a good idea too. I guess I could always post on Craigslist and ask if someone has a mild mannered dog they'd be okay with my dog meeting if he were muzzled. He's never actually bitten another dog, but I'm not sure I'd trust him not to with the way he gets.


Welcome to you and Mr. AntiSocial: I think it would be a great idea to get together with the dog trainer. I'm sure she could help immensely!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Train, Train, Train.....get fantastic "watch me" and "heel" commands and look into group classes once she has the basics down.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

OP wants to remedy this without having to pay for classes.

I'm not sure how that will be possible and I honestly don't think bringing a reactive dog to dog parks even with a muzzle on would do any good.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> OP wants to remedy this without having to pay for classes.
> 
> I'm not sure how that will be possible and I honestly don't think bringing a reactive dog to dog parks even with a muzzle on would do any good.


I agree with that...!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest the book: Feisty Fido - Help for your Leash Reactive Dog by Patricia B. McConnell.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lobstrosity said:


> There is a really well known dog trainer here in the area that I went to about 7 or 8 years ago when I got my first dog. She actually does agility with Golden Retrievers. I know she would be an excellent resource, and maybe we're down to that... I was just hoping for a good (free) way to do it. The muzzle idea at a dog park might be a good idea too. I guess I could always post on Craigslist and ask if someone has a mild mannered dog they'd be okay with my dog meeting if he were muzzled. He's never actually bitten another dog, but I'm not sure I'd trust him not to with the way he gets.


I did not see where muzzling at a dog park was recommended. I did see possible muzzle usage during a training class where structure exists. Please don't take your anti-social dog/aggressive dog to a dog park especially not muzzled. A dog park is not the appropriate environment for your dog.

I think if you post on Craigslist looking for well-mannered dog to meet with your guy- You are looking for trouble.


I highly doubt there is a free way to solve this problem appropriately. I encourage you to met with an actual trainer or a dog behaviorist would be even better. 

Unfortunately, the perfect dog comes at the price of endless training and hard work it seems. My Alpha mama yorkie is fine with everyone (people and dogs) as long as they are not in her yard or house. I can live her not wanting strangers (people) on her property. She could care less about other dogs being in her yard just not people.

Welcome to the group. I hope you find away to help your guy


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®: Home Page
> 
> Leslie McDevitt has a book called Control Unleashed. It teaches you how to handle a reactive dog. The dog could either be fear aggressive or just over threshold in a happy way. It can work for both. One of the things that should be done at first is to not put the dog into the situation that causes the dog to act out.
> Practice the training at a distance that the dog can handle without getting worked up then as the dog builds confidence move a step or two closer to the thing that is causing the reaction. This is to be done slowly again to build up the dogs confidence so that they learn what they are to do vs trying to stop them from what they are doing.
> ...


I hadn't thought of working with other dogs farther off in the distance - that's a great idea and worth a shot.

On another note, I was at a disc dog competition and taking pics this weekend and one of the women that had dogs competing was a professional trainer. She asked if she could buy some pictures off of me... so now that I ended up with some great shots of her dogs, I can hit her up for a trade perhaps 

Thanks again everyone, I know we need to put a lot more work into socialization and we're going to get on it. Just have to get the wife on board with getting them out and about.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Neutering may not help. Ben is neutered and he still has problems with other large males. What usually happens is they'll start to sniff and all is well, then suddenly one or the other will turn and lunge. One thing we've been trying is to allow very very short sniff sessions. Just hello then back off. It seems to work, most of the time. 

In Ben's case, he was never socialized as a young dog, but then when we got him and started walking him and taking him to classes at first he was eager to meet every dog he met. However, we ran into several dogs, both in class and in the neighborhood, that attacked him out of the blue. He was never hurt, but he got very distrustful. Now he pretty much fears and dislikes all large males.


----------

